# My beautiful Charlie xxx



## scatter (Jun 29, 2017)

I haven't been on for a little while, but one of my two rabbits, Charlie, passed away suddenly on Tuesday evening. He had been absolutely fine all day and then just collapsed. I rushed him to vets and he'd had a massive stroke. It was awful  Poor Charlie - lived life to the full. He was nearly eight and a half and I miss him so, so much. 

I'm giving his life-long partner, Poppy, lots of hugs and trying to comfort her. Binky free my wonderful little Charlie xxxx:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:


----------



## stevesmum (Jun 29, 2017)

Awww, so sorry for your loss.. :rainbow: :angel:


----------



## scatter (Jun 30, 2017)

stevesmum said:


> Awww, so sorry for your loss.. :rainbow: :angel:



Thank you xx


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jun 30, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like Charlie had a great life. Also sounds like he is greatly missed. I'm so sorry.


----------



## scatter (Jun 30, 2017)

Whiterabbitrage said:


> So sorry for your loss. Sounds like Charlie had a great life. Also sounds like he is greatly missed. I'm so sorry.



He is - thank you xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 30, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. We have had a couple go like that that were fairly young--fine in the morning and gone that evening with no signs or symptoms--still very upsetting. One of our rescues will be 18 on the 7th of July, so you never know what's in store. We only shoot for happy and healthy while they are here with us. Rest in peace little man and binky free, you are loved and missed greatly.:bunnyangel:


----------



## scatter (Jun 30, 2017)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry for your loss. We have had a couple go like that that were fairly young--fine in the morning and gone that evening with no signs or symptoms--still very upsetting. One of our rescues will be 18 on the 7th of July, so you never know what's in store. We only shoot for happy and healthy while they are here with us. Rest in peace little man and binky free, you are loved and missed greatly.:bunnyangel:



Thank you, it is 

Wow 18 - that's a fantastic age. As you say, happy and healthy for their lives with us is the aim xx


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 30, 2017)

We are sending our love to do. He was so lucky to have you love him.


----------



## scatter (Jul 1, 2017)

RavenousDragon said:


> We are sending our love to do. He was so lucky to have you love him.



Thank you xx


----------

